# II timeshares in Australia



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 4, 2009)

Are tehre any II timeshares close to the Great Barrier Reef


----------



## CarolF (Mar 4, 2009)

Coral Coast Palm Cove Accor Vacation Club Apartments, North Queensland 
NPC  
Cairns, Queensland, Australia 

WorldMark Cairns 
WTN  
Cairns, Queensland, Australia 

Don Pancho Beach Resort 
DPR   
Bundaberg, Queensland, Australia


----------



## chubby (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi
Just add to CarolF has said the Coral coast  resort is at Palm Cove about 30 KLS north of Cairns 
The Worldmark resort just south of Cairns about 7 KLS from where you will have to catch the boats to go to the reef


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 5, 2009)

What is the weather like in Australia in April.
Was thinking of spending a week at the Marriott hotel in Sydney than going to the Barrier Reef for a few days.
What is the best way to get form Sydney to Cairns


----------



## chubby (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi again
Flying is the best way lots of trucks and traffic to drive and there is speed cameras all along the way and it is along drive from Sydney to Cairns


----------



## chubby (Mar 5, 2009)

The weather try and make your trip late April we all ways go north in May and have been getting good weather then we will be in Cairns this year to go on a trip to the tip of Cape York in mid May


----------



## Danette (Mar 23, 2009)

*Separate II "banks"*

DH and I are planning Australia in April 2011 and I read in another thread of depositing with an II in Singapore to get a trade into Australia?

Are there different banks depending on which area of the world the TS location is in?  I already have a deposit in Interval that I wanted to use to start searching for Australia, but am concerned I need to make another deposit elsewhere to have a better chance at Australia.

Hope this makes some kind of sense  

Danette


----------



## CarolF (Mar 24, 2009)

I haven't heard of separate II banks.  It is too early to search for April 2011 online at the moment.  Perhaps do a 12 month search starting at today's date and see what you are able to pull in Australia - it may (or may not) give you an idea of what will be available to you closer to the date.


----------



## sage (Apr 11, 2009)

*Sydney to Cairns*

A few answers to the many questions being asked.

You would only want to fly.
We drove it one year - 3 days of 12 hours in the car each day - not fun at all!

Up until the end of April is stinger season and March/April is one of the most cyclone prone times in that part of the country. The best weather is in July - September. This is also the time when there are no stingers.

Any of the resorts will require you to catch a boat out to the reef.

Novotel Rockford Palm Cove & the APVC Palm Cove should be on the same parcel of land. From what they have told us (APVC members) they sold off the golf course or part of it, and put units & timeshares right next to the resort. I have heard they both use the facilities at the hotel.

If you want to go to Kuranda (the Atherton Tablelands and the skyway) the resorts at Palm Cove are only a few km from the skyway.

Gillian


----------



## colamedia (May 8, 2009)

Danette said:


> DH and I are planning Australia in April 2011 and I read in another thread of depositing with an II in Singapore to get a trade into Australia?


The regional office for II is in Singapore.  You just deposit as normal with II and you will have access to all the Asia-Pacific resorts along with the rest of the world. No need to do anything differently to normal.


----------

